# College Humor Furry Animation...



## Hjoldir-Hildwulf (Apr 11, 2014)

So...

Has anyone seen this before.

Its a bit, um, yeah...

Probably NSFW. Best to watch at home really. 

[video=youtube_share;h1Dyqas6Sm8]http://youtu.be/h1Dyqas6Sm8[/video]


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Apr 11, 2014)

It's been posted before, and it's pretty funny and horrifically accurate. I don't know if anyone seriously got buttgrumpy over it but  imagining a bunch of neckbeards having a stroke over someone mocking their weird ass fetish makes me giggle profusely.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Apr 11, 2014)

Mustered up the courage to watch it. I immediately regretted it.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Apr 11, 2014)

yep, that video has already achieved a bit of infamy within the fandom...even though from some of the things I've seen since joining the fandom, sadly it's not entirely inaccurate


----------



## DeCatt (Apr 11, 2014)

This video is 100% truth and Vivisector is a martyr who died for all that is good.


----------



## Punnchy (Apr 11, 2014)

Meh...... Seen it already.


----------



## DeCatt (Apr 11, 2014)

BAHAHAHA, IT HAPPENED AGAIN.

[video]http://www.collegehumor.com/video/6963521/the-furry-force-saves-and-disgusts-the-president[/video]


----------



## Eggdodger (Apr 11, 2014)

DeCatt said:


> BAHAHAHA, IT HAPPENED AGAIN.
> 
> [video]http://www.collegehumor.com/video/6963521/the-furry-force-saves-and-disgusts-the-president[/video]



Looks like someone did their research on this one. =v


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Apr 12, 2014)

DeCatt said:


> BAHAHAHA, IT HAPPENED AGAIN.
> 
> [video]http://www.collegehumor.com/video/6963521/the-furry-force-saves-and-disgusts-the-president[/video]



10/10 would fap to.


----------



## Taralack (Apr 12, 2014)

If anyone is butthurt by these it's probably because they deserved to be ridiculed :V


----------



## Punnchy (Apr 12, 2014)

God Damn it nappa.


----------



## Zan'theros (Apr 12, 2014)

I really do hate admitting that CH is onto something with their Furry Force cartoons. :/


----------



## Hewge (Apr 12, 2014)

Loool

They even did annoying "fur" puns.


----------



## Hjoldir-Hildwulf (Apr 12, 2014)

DeCatt said:


> BAHAHAHA, IT HAPPENED AGAIN.
> 
> [video]http://www.collegehumor.com/video/6963521/the-furry-force-saves-and-disgusts-the-president[/video]



Bahahaaaa, God damn Vivisector took the easy way out!


----------



## Namba (Apr 12, 2014)

I just look at it as ridiculing the side of the fandom that deserves to be ridiculed. It made me laugh pretty hard initially seeing them.


----------



## Pantheros (Apr 12, 2014)

this is friking hilarious! XD


----------



## Harbinger (Apr 12, 2014)

Oh gawd, dat new one XD
They are fucking hilarious, and as has already been said, too true, you only have to look at the front page of FA 99% of the time to see that.
I want to laugh and vomit at the same time.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Apr 12, 2014)

DeCatt said:


> BAHAHAHA, IT HAPPENED AGAIN.
> 
> [video]http://www.collegehumor.com/video/6963521/the-furry-force-saves-and-disgusts-the-president[/video]




THIS NEEDS TO BECOME A LEGITIMATE SERIES.

I haven't laughed so hard in ages.


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Apr 12, 2014)

I'm crying and I think my side has split. God damn that new one.


----------



## Distorted (Apr 12, 2014)

Oh my Lord! I'm so glad noone is home. I would have a hard time explaining this one. It's so freakin accurate. I can't even...


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Apr 12, 2014)

Distorted said:


> Oh my Lord! I'm so glad noone is home. I would have a hard time explaining this one. It's so freakin accurate. I can't even...



My family members came in during the birth scene >.<


----------



## Distorted (Apr 12, 2014)

AlexxxLupo said:


> My family members came in during the birth scene >.<



I am so sorry. That must've been awkward.


----------



## FangWarrior (Apr 12, 2014)

This makes me sad, this is how were represented. But no, I'm not that butt hurt.

it made me want to puke LOL XD The fact they added the fur puns was funny, but that didn't make up for the gross... err... grossness.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Apr 12, 2014)

Am I the only one who thinks this is gonna get greifers and hate sites coming after us?


----------



## FangWarrior (Apr 12, 2014)

TransformerRobot said:


> Am I the only one who thinks this is gonna get greifers and hate sites coming after us?


Possibly...


----------



## TransformerRobot (Apr 12, 2014)

MoonFire* said:


> Possibly...



Seriously, there are even people who want us to be killed just because we have weird fetishes. How far is human stupidity willing to go? >.<


----------



## Zan'theros (Apr 13, 2014)

See, this is why I identify with a reptile. They don't have to worry about flinging their 'extremities' in peoples' faces or mentally scarring said people with live births. May not be as 'interesting' to look at, but the gross factor is dulled substantially.

So screw you CH!


----------



## Hjoldir-Hildwulf (Apr 13, 2014)

TransformerRobot said:


> Seriously, there are even people who want us to be killed just because we have weird fetishes. How far is human stupidity willing to go? >.<



So, so far...


----------



## Harbinger (Apr 13, 2014)

Literally 90% of the vore shit i've seen has involved dragons


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Apr 13, 2014)

It kinda makes me feel weird that people are getting riled over this. CH have done loads of videos, poking fun at a lot of groups, and it's all in good humour. This isn't something to be taken seriously.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Apr 13, 2014)

PastryOfApathy said:


> It's been posted before, and it's pretty funny and horrifically accurate. I don't know if anyone seriously got buttgrumpy over it but  imagining a bunch of neckbeards having a stroke over someone mocking their weird ass fetish makes me giggle profusely.


Everything in that victorious video is a damn lie and you know it!


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Apr 13, 2014)

TransformerRobot said:


> Seriously, there are even people who want us to be killed just because we have weird fetishes. How far is human stupidity willing to go? >.<



Well ya see...it's not just because furries have weird fetishes.


----------



## Taralack (Apr 13, 2014)

TransformerRobot said:


> Am I the only one who thinks this is gonna get greifers and hate sites coming after us?



Wait, you mean they don't already? _gasp_


----------



## TransformerRobot (Apr 13, 2014)

PastryOfApathy said:


> Well ya see...it's not just because furries have weird fetishes.



Then what else is it? They hate us for being different?



Taralack said:


> Wait, you mean they don't already? _gasp_



I mean more than ever. Just like people started hating on gingers more thanks to that episode of South Park.

BTW Trey Parker and Matt Stone, my uncle was ginger, I hope you're happy.


----------



## Troj (Apr 13, 2014)

I chuckled at the bondage scene in the latest one.

I was "disappointed" by the pregnant squirrel, because it seems like vore is actually _much_ more common. Come on, CH, do your homework!

Also, the Furry Force has _way_ too many female members, amirite? 

Part of me is warming up to the series as a parody of furry _porn tropes_, I admit. I'd never show it to non-furries out of context, of course, because most of them would just take it as a parody of actual furries as a community. 

It'd only be fair if they teamed up with the Hentai Brigade in the future, then.


----------



## ArielMT (Apr 13, 2014)

I laughed.
I cried.
I cringed.
Again.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Apr 13, 2014)

Seriously, other than the sexual parts, why do so many non-furries hate us so much?


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 13, 2014)

TransformerRobot said:


> Seriously, other than the sexual parts, why do so many non-furries hate us so much?



They don't? 

Most people don't know or care about furries.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Apr 13, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> They don't?
> 
> Most people don't know or care about furries.



The internet and news media sure do, and so do the makers of CSI and Aqua Teen Hunger Force:

[video=youtube;ci8GL3cdS3k]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ci8GL3cdS3k[/video]


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Apr 13, 2014)

^

Nah, CSI made something that would sell, and would make the fandom seem more interesting to the layman watching.

None of them have anything _against _the fandom, it's nothing personal.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Apr 13, 2014)

TransformerRobot said:


> Then what else is it? They hate us for being different?



Let me give a good ol' history lesson. 

A long time ago in a land far away, the internet was an innocent place bustling with horribly designed geocites, virus-infested porn and old now-defunct discussion groups. However one day the internet was suddenly ravaged by the great furry scourge, where through what can only be described as black magic, furfags suddenly became obnoxiously prevalent for no good reason. As with anything that's annoying and won't go away, people started telling furries to stop shoving their shit everywhere and that no one cares about their dumb furry crap. The furries continued however, under the uniting banner of fursecution continued to scream "furry pride" and heroically shoved their shit in even more people's faces when everyone was telling them to go away. 

The great battle continued until everyone got kinda bored with making fun of furries and furfags no longer getting the attention they desperately wanted finally fucked off. The lands where quiet until the same black magic as before created a new pony-filled scourge that ravages the lands to this day...

So yeah the moral of the story is that it's furries fault and they kinda deserved it.


----------



## Zan'theros (Apr 14, 2014)

PastryOfApathy said:
			
		

> So yeah the moral of the story is that it's furries fault and they kinda deserved it.



And yet, here you are, in deep among the furry community at one of its most popular watering holes.
One of these days, I hope to figure out how that mind of yours works.


----------



## DeCatt (Apr 14, 2014)

Zan'theros said:


> And yet, here you are, in deep among the furry community at one of its most popular watering holes.
> One of these days, I hope to figure out how that mind of yours works.[/COLOR]



You can't just avert your eyes from a derailing train.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Apr 14, 2014)

Zan'theros said:


> See, this is why I identify with a reptile. They don't have to worry about flinging their 'extremities' in peoples' faces or mentally scarring said people with live births. May not be as 'interesting' to look at, but the gross factor is dulled substantially.
> 
> So screw you CH!



one problem with your statement: there are reptiles that give birth to live young. Pit vipers, boas, garter snakes, Jackson's chameleons, and three species of skinks all give birth to live young, just like there are mammals (the platypus and the echidna) that lay eggs. Nature is a strange creature indeed.

But yeah, any fandom that has a weird, sex-crazed side leaves themselves open to this stuff...but fuck it, what's life if you can't laugh at yourself?


----------



## TransformerRobot (Apr 14, 2014)

PastryOfApathy said:


> Let me give a good ol' history lesson.
> 
> A long time ago in a land far away, the internet was an innocent place bustling with horribly designed geocites, virus-infested porn and old now-defunct discussion groups. However one day the internet was suddenly ravaged by the great furry scourge, where through what can only be described as black magic, furfags suddenly became obnoxiously prevalent for no good reason. As with anything that's annoying and won't go away, people started telling furries to stop shoving their shit everywhere and that no one cares about their dumb furry crap. The furries continued however, under the uniting banner of fursecution continued to scream "furry pride" and heroically shoved their shit in even more people's faces when everyone was telling them to go away.
> 
> ...



You're one to talk, here you are saying furries are bad and need to go away forever, and yet you're a member of one of the fandom's most prominent gathering places.

If you don't like us, why did you join this forum besides just to be a horrendous little self-hater?

Now you've given me, and Zan'theros, reasons to roll our eyes every time we see a new post from you.


----------



## DeCatt (Apr 14, 2014)

TransformerRobot said:


> You're one to talk, here you are saying furries are bad and need to go away forever, and yet you're a member of one of the fandom's most prominent gathering places.
> 
> If you don't like us, why did you join this forum besides just to be a horrendous little self-hater?
> 
> Now you've given me, and Zan'theros, reasons to roll our eyes every time we see a new post from you.




Pastry likes anthropomorphic animals. Pastry likes to draw them.
Pastry likes drawing them for other people and looking at other people's drawings.
Pastry is a furry who can both take and give criticism regarding the actions and culture of the furry fandom.

Most others can't. Everything she said above is true. All that happened, that is why most people don't like furries. Nobody said "furries are bad and need to go away forever". Just because some people don't take themselves so seriously that they are blind to the negative aspects of their surroundings does not mean that they are a "self-hater". I share the exact same views and I certainly don't "self-hate". Why are people like us here? Well, because we enjoy furfag shit and discussing it with people with similar interests. There are plenty of people on this forum that I really enjoy talking to, and certainly more that I do than don't. 

Stop taking yourself and the fandom so seriously. That is why things like the CH animations exist to begin with.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Apr 14, 2014)

DeCatt said:


> Pastry likes anthropomorphic animals. Pastry likes to draw them.
> Pastry likes drawing them for other people and looking at other people's drawings.
> Pastry is a furry who can both take and give criticism regarding the actions and culture of the furry fandom.
> 
> ...



I don't like certain aspects of the fandom anymore than you or the next person.

Sure, I may think of myself as a bear (above average build guy who likes swimming and eating seafood), but that doesn't mean I try to live like a bear.

Yes I got involved because I realized that anthro animal women can be attractive (Like teenage boys in 1985 who wanted to get with Cheetara of the ThunderCats), but that doesn't mean I'd cut a whole in a teddy bear to be inappropriate with it, or violate a raccoon (Bad idea to begin with since they'd bite your junk off).

I'm just sick of people generalizing and treating me like I'm some kind of monster, I've had enough of that my whole life with autism.


----------



## DeCatt (Apr 14, 2014)

TransformerRobot said:


> I don't like certain aspects of the fandom anymore than you or the next person.
> 
> Sure, I may think of myself as a bear (above average build guy who likes swimming and eating seafood), but that doesn't mean I try to live like a bear.
> 
> ...



I have anthro shit all over my room and I have all sorts of friends who have visited including punk musicians, goths, metalheads, weeaboos, hipsters, academics and jocks. I have never had people generalize or treat me "like a monster" based on my interests. Would you believe I get more jabs from people and classmates for running an online second hand electronics auction than I do for being a furfag or being bi? If you reserve furry stuff for furry places then even on the internet nobody cares or are indifferent.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Apr 14, 2014)

TransformerRobot said:


> I don't like certain aspects of the fandom anymore than you or the next person.
> 
> Sure, I may think of myself as a bear (above average build guy who likes swimming and eating seafood), but that doesn't mean I try to live like a bear.
> 
> ...



Just try not to let it bother you and learn to laugh at yourself. That's the only way I get through life.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Apr 14, 2014)

sniperfreak223 said:


> Just try not to let it bother you and learn to laugh at yourself. That's the only way I get through life.



I can laugh at myself sometimes, just not when people are discriminating me for my life style, religion, skin, etc.

Sure, there's having a take on something for humorous effect (Like the Furry Force cartoons), then there's having a take on something out of xenophobia (like the aforementioned CSI episode, and what several horror films do to religious minorities).


----------



## DeCatt (Apr 14, 2014)

TransformerRobot said:


> I can laugh at myself sometimes, just not when people are discriminating me for my life style, religion, skin, etc.
> 
> Sure, there's having a take on something for humorous effect (Like the Furry Force cartoons), then there's having a take on something out of xenophobia (like the aforementioned CSI episode, and what several horror films do to religious minorities).



The CSI episode was a fictional and humorous artistic interpretation. That isn't xenophobia. Please don't use serious words like that to describe a some chaps taking the mickey out of a few nerds who like drawing animals. Also if you think furry is a lifestyle, you're doing it wrong.


----------



## Troj (Apr 14, 2014)

I just get weary of many of the "hurr hurr furries are all disgusting autistic gay drama whores with weird fetishes who ruin everything they touch" jokes, because they're the lowest of the low-hanging joke fruit, and because they tend to ooze with incredible contempt for a group of people who are mostly pretty benign and pretty nice overall.

When furries join in, it just comes across as cowardly, hypocritical, and hipsterish, and I tend to read such "joining in" as either an angry lashing-out at the perceived "destroyers" of something which is deeply (but perhaps secretly) beloved, and/or a desperate attempt to appear "cool too guyz, honest!" in order to avoid being bullied, trolled, or made fun of by dudebros and neckbeards. 

Not that I'm opposed to making fun of furries, mind you, or of the dumber, sillier, or weirder aspects of the community, because there's plenty of comedy platinum there. I just think the jokes have to rise above the level of Daniel Tosh's B-list material (or even, Daniel Tosh's A-list material).


----------



## TransformerRobot (Apr 15, 2014)

Troj said:


> When furries join in, it just comes across as cowardly, hypocritical, and hipsterish, and I tend to read such "joining in" as either an angry lashing-out at the perceived "destroyers" of something which is deeply (but perhaps secretly) beloved, and/or a desperate attempt to appear "cool too guyz, honest!" in order to avoid being bullied, trolled, or made fun of by dudebros and neckbeards.



Like PastryOfApathy is being? Because that's what I was thinking.


----------



## DeCatt (Apr 15, 2014)

TransformerRobot said:


> Like PastryOfApathy is being? Because that's what I was thinking.



Or doesn't give two shits what people think of a hobby. I'd rather be someone who can give or take a bit of a jab, in good or bad taste, than someone who crawls into the fetal position when the big bad anananamoose comes to point at the furfags. I really don't understand why you people have this attitude of "you have to be accepting of everyone in the fandom"/"have to like it all, can't pick and choose".


----------



## Troj (Apr 15, 2014)

I don't think it has to be either/or. 

I think people (furries included) need to be able to laugh at themselves, and to admit that they sometimes say and do some weird and stupid things that are worth laughing at. Furry drama can get pretty hilarious at times.

Just me personally, I think there are some genuinely funny bits in both CH Furry Force shorts, so _I'm_ at least not butthurt over it. (Mostly, I find myself really rooting for/feeling sympathetic towards Victor Vivisector and his two goons. You could argue Vivisector actually the main character of the series...)

But, I'd say most of the standard jokes and typical snarky remarks directed at furries _are_ mean-spirited, lazy, and ultimately, tiresome, and at least noticing this and pointing it out doesn't _necessarily_ make someone a butthurt crybaby. 

I think a person _can_ object to a joke without being whiny or bitchy about it.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Apr 15, 2014)

^ Exactly. Just be yourself and then anyone who HATES you for simply being in the fandom is an asshat, cause you're not associated with the kinda of furs they are mocking. To some extent, you represent the fandom to some people, but the fandom doesn't represent us as individuals. That's what I think, anyhow. Just because some people bring a 'bad name', that doesn't affect me.

But all the same, I don't get the whole furries ironically hating the fandom thing. Just be proud of yourself as an individual.

Heh...heh... trans-FUR-mation.


----------



## Troj (Apr 15, 2014)

Well said, Alexxx.

I would say there are definitely some people who make the fandom/us "look bad," but some (typically young) furries tend to be overly-sensitive and paranoid when it comes to things and people that harm the reputation or appearance of the fandom (while sometimes being oblivious to some of the things that people _actually_ dislike about furries).

Hell, there are some people who object to the very _existence_ of fursuits because wah wah wah people might think I'm weird and ooh gee we can't have that now can we.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Apr 17, 2014)

DeCatt said:


> Or doesn't give two shits what people think of a hobby. I'd rather be someone who can give or take a bit of a jab, in good or bad taste, than someone who crawls into the fetal position when the big bad anananamoose comes to point at the furfags. I really don't understand why you people have this attitude of "you have to be accepting of everyone in the fandom"/"have to like it all, can't pick and choose".



Because they're treating us like we're monstrous freaks of nature and saying we should be put to death. How is THAT something we can just simply ignore when it's growing all the time?


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Apr 17, 2014)

TransformerRobot said:


> Because they're treating us like we're monstrous freaks of nature and saying we should be put to death. How is THAT something we can just simply ignore when it's growing all the time?



Ignore it BECAUSE we (individually) aren't monstrous freaks of nature who should be put to death?

Don't you see that THEY are the bad guys for making judgement on everyone in a fandom that, despite what a lot of people say, is awesome if you want to make it awesome, and has a lot of awesome people in it?

Also you've got to realise that most of these people are kids who get off on the fact that they can make whatever threats they want, and the anonymity of the internet keeps them safe. Does anyone actually go out and kill/assault people SIMPLY for being part of this fandom?


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Apr 17, 2014)

Woah, shit just got real dawg. 



Troj said:


> I just get  weary of many of the "hurr hurr furries are all disgusting autistic gay  drama whores with weird fetishes who ruin everything they touch" jokes,  because they're the lowest of the low-hanging joke fruit, and because  they tend to ooze with incredible contempt for a group of people who are  mostly pretty benign and pretty nice overall.
> 
> When furries join in, it just comes across as cowardly, hypocritical,  and hipsterish, and I tend to read such "joining in" as either an angry  lashing-out at the perceived "destroyers" of something which is deeply  (but perhaps secretly) beloved, and/or a desperate attempt to appear  "cool too guyz, honest!" in order to avoid being bullied, trolled, or  made fun of by dudebros and neckbeards.
> 
> Not that I'm opposed to making fun of furries, mind you, or of the  dumber, sillier, or weirder aspects of the community, because there's  plenty of comedy platinum there. I just think the jokes have to rise  above the level of Daniel Tosh's B-list material (or even, Daniel Tosh's  A-list material).



Alright so what you're saying is  "you're not allowed to poke fun at something if you belong to it because  that makes a dudebro hipster". Alright buddy.



TransformerRobot said:


> Everything you said in this thread.



You're my favorite member for a reason. Keep shining on you crazy diamond you.


----------



## Troj (Apr 17, 2014)

If someone were to _physically_ attack a furry, I'd bet money that homophobia would tend to be the driving factor there. (That, or alcohol.)

I can't think of any instances of _that_, but most people _can_ name examples of furries being trolled, harassed, or maligned for being furries, both IRL and online. There have also been online forums which have made it their policy to just ban furries on sight. 

So, again, I think some furries (mostly young ones) might sometimes over-estimate the prevalence and intensity of "anti-furry bias," but I do think that bias exists in some corners of the world (but it may be waning).

So, it exists, but it's maybe not as bad or intense as some people believe.



			
				PastryofApathy said:
			
		

> Alright so what you're saying is  "you're not allowed to poke fun at  something if you belong to it because  that makes a dudebro hipster".  Alright buddy.



If you (you generic) belong to some group, and you're constantly gushing about how it's TERRIBLE and everyone is SO AWFUL and SO GROSS and you HAAAAAAATE EVERYBODY, yeah, you sound like a melodramatic hipster. A sane person might chime in, "If you hate everyone so badly, why don't you leave?"

If you actively benefit from and enjoy the community, and then run off to ED, 4chan, SA, or the like to gush and gossip about how gross, autistic, and nasty "furries"--not just "some specific furries," but just "furries"--are, you're basically a hypocrite. 

Saw a furry video recently where it was basically just young furries hanging out and being interviewed, and one guy smilingly declared that he "_HATED_" the community, while _hugging and snuggling with members of the community. _

People think it probably makes them look super-edgy and cool, but it just makes them look hypocritical and retarded.

My friends and I make "furries ruin everything" jokes all the time, and make jokes about the fetishes and the drama. 

The difference is, we don't act like we're somehow separate from or  magically superior to the community as a whole, and we don't act like _all furries_ are terrible, stupid, and worthy of our contempt. _That's_ the hipster behavior I'm talking about here. 

Xander the dragon, the members of Drama Armada, Rhubarb Bear, Calamity Cougar, and 2 Gryphon are just a few of the people I can think of who regularly joke about the fandom without totally coming across as hipsters or hypocrites in the process. 

I think a good chunk of the difference lies in whether you're "laughing with" or "laughing at."


----------



## Batty Krueger (Apr 17, 2014)

Last year a  fursuiter had to be hospitalized because some fucking asshole knocked him down an escalator at BLFC. I didnt go this year because I was sick of being harassed by the groups of thugs going around fucking with furries.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Apr 17, 2014)

Troj said:


> If you (you generic) belong to some group, and you're constantly gushing about how it's TERRIBLE and everyone is SO AWFUL and SO GROSS and you HAAAAAAATE EVERYBODY, yeah, you sound like a melodramatic hipster. A sane person might chime in, "If you hate everyone so badly, why don't you leave?"
> 
> If you actively benefit from and enjoy the community, and then run off to ED, 4chan, SA, or the like to gush and gossip about how gross, autistic, and nasty "furries"--not just "some specific furries," but just "furries"--are, you're basically a hypocrite.



So what you're saying _is_ that I'm not allowed to make fun of furries for any reason because that means I'm some kind of hypocritical, "edgy", hipster dudebro. Okay, that's all I need to know.


----------



## Tica (Apr 17, 2014)

PastryOfApathy said:


> So what you're saying _is_ that I'm not allowed to make fun of furries for any reason because that means I'm some kind of hypocritical, "edgy", hipster dudebro. Okay, that's all I need to know.



Way to not read her whole post and misunderstand her entire point

A+ internet assholery


----------



## Kosdu (Apr 17, 2014)

I almost puked at the milk part. Da fuq.

It was hilariously disturbing though.


----------



## Troj (Apr 17, 2014)

d.batty said:


> Last year a  fursuiter had to be hospitalized because some fucking asshole knocked him down an escalator at BLFC. I didnt go this year because I was sick of being harassed by the groups of thugs going around fucking with furries.



Yup, I just heard about some of that today, in fact. Apparently some bad shit went down last year. 

I didn't witness or hear about anything happening this year, aside from one instance of a drunk guy (not from the con) hitting on a female fursuiter (and then thankfully booking it out of the elevator when she told him she was underage).

You could definitely split hairs around whether these are technically "anti-furry" attacks, or are better thought of as anti-gay attacks, or whether these people are just generic drunk fuckers who just think it's cute to hassle the giant purple bear, but the bottom line is that it's not cool.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Apr 17, 2014)

I often find people (some of this forum even) who poke fun at furries being the ones who are trying hard to look cool. Noticed it for a while really. 

Its sorta a pitiful thing. Like some poor dork that just can never fit in. And the joke just keeps going and going and going. I feel like a bride getting the shaft on her wedding night. A small shaft. You're like..."God, lets stop and go to bed. None of this is entertaining." 

Its the only way I can describe it.


----------



## Troj (Apr 17, 2014)

"GUYZ FURSUITS ARE SO WEIRD N SUPER-GAY AMIRITE I PROMIS I AM COOL B/C I ONLY FAP TO ANIME GIRLS WITH CAT EARS LIKE NORML PEOPLE DO B/C I LOVE BEWBS SO MUCH AND THAT OTHER SEXSTUFF THAT THE BITCHES HAVE B/C I AM NOT GAY. BUT I DO NOT YIFF B/C THAT WOULD BE LIEK WEIRD AND GROSS. (IGNORE ALL THE YIFF IN MY FA GALLERY PLS.) YEA I HAVE ASSBURGRS 2 BUT IT IS THE SUPER-COOL KIND OF ASSBURGRS THAT GIVES U SUPRPOWRS. PLS LET ME COM TO UR BRTHDAY PRTY PLS."

Butters, am I in the ballpark?


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Apr 17, 2014)

Troj said:


> "GUYZ FURSUITS ARE SO WEIRD N SUPER-GAY AMIRITE I PROMIS I AM COOL B/C I ONLY FAP TO ANIME GIRLS WITH CAT EARS LIKE NORML PEOPLE DO B/C I LOVE BEWBS AND THAT OTHER SEXSTUFF THAT WOMEN HAVE B/C I AM NOT GAY. (IGNORE ALL THE YIFF IN MY FA GALLERY PLS.) YEA I HAVE ASSBURGRS 2 BUT IT IS THE SUPER-COOL KIND OF ASSBURGRS THAT GIVES U SUPRPOWRS. PLS LET ME COM TO UR BRTHDAY PRTY PLS."
> 
> Butters, kinda like that?



Pretty much. Also, they talk about themselves allllllllllllllll the time. Look at ME! I'MA so AMSOEME! I bash those losers 2! Can I have ur SKYPE?? ^___^


----------



## Troj (Apr 17, 2014)

Hell, I went through my own phase where I delighted in sneering at "losers" and "morons," and patting myself on the back for at least not being "as bad" as _those people_.

But, there comes a point at which you realize that nerds in glass houses shouldn't throw stones. 

I remember this one post on the Dr. Phil boards in which some guy declared that sci fi fans were superior to furries, least of all because furries contribute to charity to make themselves feel good, while sci fi nerds contribute to charity to *actually* help people out of the goodness of their hearts. 

Here's this guy trying to start a slappy-fight with furries, when in reality, a sizable chunk of society thinks *both* of us are weird and "teh ghey," and would be more than glad to give *all* of us swirlies and wedgies.

It came across as petty and pathetic, more than anything.

I also recall a particular Youtube pissing match I noticed between bronies and furries, and that was even _more_ sad and pathetic. Good job telling off those weird people who are obsessed with cartoon animals, guys!

"Haw haw haw I am so superior to the people who basically do the exact same things I do, except I magically do them GOODER," is so 6th grade (and I should know, because 6th grade is when I went through that phase).


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Apr 17, 2014)

And I see this thread has gone into full circlejerk mode now. Alright well I would like to thank everyone for putting me in my place and showcaseing how much of a meanie poopy head I am for being critical of something. Have fun showing those meanie trolls or whatever the fuck you're doing.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Apr 17, 2014)

Troj said:


> I also recall a particular Youtube pissing match I noticed between bronies and furries, and that was even _more_ sad and pathetic. Good job telling off those weird people who are obsessed with cartoon animals, guys!



Oh, that's tempting to sig.


----------



## Pantheros (Apr 17, 2014)

part 2 has hit the youtubes! cant believe it witnesed it get freshly uploaded, i dont even watch collage humor...

[video=youtube;ClbBxEomrb4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ClbBxEomrb4[/video]


----------



## Troj (Apr 17, 2014)

Anywho, like I might've mentioned earlier, I find myself REALLY sympathizing with Victor Vivisector, and you could argue that the series is really about *him.* 

He definitely has more of a personality than any of the "Yiffiteers," and you kinda have to feel bad for a wannabe-Captain-Planet-villain who is always defeated by a band of meddling kids (and their dog) wielding the ancient and mysterious power of Porn Tropes.

Why DOES he want to build parking lots so badly, anyway? Inquiring minds want to know!

I think someone should make a bingo card or start a betting pool for the porn tropes and fetishes they're likely to tackle in future episodes. 

Of course, Vivisector will have to start taking the sorts of precautions Saturday Morning villains learn to take when anticipating the actions of their adversaries. The potential ways Vivisector could attempt to ignore or nullify the Furry Force's powers could be pretty damn funny.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Apr 17, 2014)

The last one made me uncomfortable. I think I should spare my brain cells from the new one.
Edit: Watched it. I feel dead inside.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Apr 17, 2014)

AlexxxLupo said:


> Ignore it BECAUSE we (individually) aren't monstrous freaks of nature who should be put to death?
> 
> Don't you see that THEY are the bad guys for making judgement on everyone in a fandom that, despite what a lot of people say, is awesome if you want to make it awesome, and has a lot of awesome people in it?
> 
> Also you've got to realise that most of these people are kids who get off on the fact that they can make whatever threats they want, and the anonymity of the internet keeps them safe. Does anyone actually go out and kill/assault people SIMPLY for being part of this fandom?



The problem is everyone else is taking THEIR side. It's like 1/8th of the whole blacks vs. whites thing that started so long ago. The big difference is (besides the lack of furry slaves) is that they're threatening violence against people JUST for being part of a fandom.



d.batty said:


> Last year a  fursuiter had to be hospitalized  because some fucking asshole knocked him down an escalator at BLFC. I  didnt go this year because I was sick of being harassed by the groups of  thugs going around fucking with furries.



I told you so.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Apr 17, 2014)

After the shock passed, I was able to laugh.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Apr 17, 2014)

Say what you want about the Furry Force, but you can't deny they _get the job done._


----------



## Hjoldir-Hildwulf (Apr 17, 2014)

AlexxxLupo said:


> Say what you want about the Furry Force, but you can't deny they _get the job done._



True dat.


----------



## DeCatt (Apr 17, 2014)

TransformerRobot said:


> The problem is everyone else is taking THEIR side. It's like 1/8th of the whole blacks vs. whites thing that started so long ago. The big difference is (besides the lack of furry slaves) is that they're threatening violence against people JUST for being part of a fandom.



Oh no, you did not just compare "fursecution" to racism did you? My god.


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 17, 2014)

Well I didn't even cringe. I think I have seen too much


----------



## TransformerRobot (Apr 17, 2014)

DeCatt said:


> Oh no, you did not just compare "fursecution" to racism did you? My god.



It certainly feels like it. And I said 1/8th, ONE EIGHTH, as bad as racism.

Didn't you even pay attention to the parts about the furry who was pushed down an escalator, or d.batty mentioning the thugs who were fucking with furries?


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 17, 2014)

TransformerRobot said:


> It certainly feels like it. And I said 1/8th, ONE EIGHTH, as bad as racism.
> 
> Didn't you even pay attention to the parts about the furry who was pushed down an escalator, or d.batty mentioning the thugs who were fucking with furries?


I actually don't think subcultures being subject to scrutiny is a bad thing, especially fetish tied ones.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Apr 17, 2014)

Jack Arclight said:


> I actually don't think subcultures being subject to scrutiny is a bad thing, especially fetish tied ones.



We're not just talking about scrutiny, we're talking about people making threats of violence JUST BECAUSE we're in a subculture. How is this NOT a major issue?


----------



## DeCatt (Apr 17, 2014)

TransformerRobot said:


> It certainly feels like it. And I said 1/8th, ONE EIGHTH, as bad as racism.
> 
> Didn't you even pay attention to the parts about the furry who was pushed down an escalator, or d.batty mentioning the thugs who were fucking with furries?



Implying assholes don't push people down escalators just because they're assholes, not because they have some anti-furry agenda. People do fucked up things to random people all the time. If a furry hadn't been there it's just as likely some plain clothes average citizen would have been chucked as well.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Apr 17, 2014)

I must admit I don't mind a cute joke or two once and awhile...but pushing a guy or girl down an escalator for wearing a fursuit is where I draw the line. 

Psycho much?


----------



## TransformerRobot (Apr 17, 2014)

Butters Shikkon said:


> I must admit I don't mind a cute joke or two once and awhile...but pushing a guy or girl down an escalator for wearing a fursuit is where I draw the line.
> 
> Psycho much?



Psycho much in-fucking-deed. Just like the people who are persecuting people JUST FOR BEING IN A SUBCULTURE. It's not wrong because it's persecution, it's wrong because it's an unbelievably stupid reason to persecute people.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Apr 17, 2014)

AlexxxLupo said:


> Say what you want about the Furry Force, but you can't deny they _get the job done._


Just wait till they face experienced super trolls.


----------



## Tica (Apr 17, 2014)

TransformerRobot said:


> Psycho much in-fucking-deed. Just like the people who are persecuting people JUST FOR BEING IN A SUBCULTURE. It's not wrong because it's persecution, it's wrong because it's an unbelievably stupid reason to persecute people.



Persecution is always stupid. If you have a good reason to "persecute" it's actually just called "justice"

anyways, persecuting people for voluntarily participating in a subculture isn't nearly as bad as persecuting people for things they have no control over, such as their race, sex, gender, orientation, disability, etc. Like, it's still dumb, but at least they're picking on something that you could theoretically change.


----------



## Troj (Apr 17, 2014)

TransformerRobot said:


> The problem is everyone else is taking THEIR side. It's like 1/8th of the whole blacks vs. whites thing that started so long ago. The big difference is (besides the lack of furry slaves) is that they're threatening violence against people JUST for being part of a fandom.



Uh, that's a pretty hyperbolic comparison right there, and it _absolutely_ minimizes what blacks have experienced historically.

No one's _seriously_ trying to segregate furries from the general population in earnest, nor is anyone attempting to enslave furries.

Now, this isn't to minimize the trolling, bigotry, bullying, teasing, or discrimination furries _have_ experienced--far from it.

This also isn't to say that it's somehow "right" or "better" or "not as bad" to shove someone down an escalator--it's not "right" or "better" by any stretch of the imagination.

But, we don't need to make insulting, inaccurate, or hysterically over-the-top comparisons in order to criticize or condemn behaviors that are already shitty enough in their own right. 

But, _yes,_ I also hear that being discriminated against, ostracized, or bullied _hurts like hell, _no matter who you are, and no matter if someone in the world right now is technically hurting worse than you are.

I'd say you have hit on a nugget of truth here, which is that whether the targets _du jour_ are blacks, whites, gays, furries, nerds, women, men, Jews, or Gypsies, the rationalizations for bigotry and for "otherizing" people remain basically the same across the board, as do the preferred techniques of intimidation, ostracism, and bullying.



			
				Tica said:
			
		

> anyways, persecuting people for voluntarily participating in a  subculture isn't nearly as bad as persecuting people for things they  have no control over, such as their race, sex, gender, orientation,  disability, etc. Like, it's still dumb, but at least they're picking on  something that you could theoretically change.



Ah, but then we get into potentially murky waters, because many bigots and bullies would claim that their targets can "change" in some way to be less offensive to them. 

There are people who still steadfastly claim that even if they can't choose their sexual orientation, at least gay people can choose to stop being so gay in everybody's faces.

Religious fanatics have made the point that they wouldn't have to execute the infidels if only they'd recant and adopt the correct beliefs.

I'd personally agree that trolling someone for something they absolutely can't change is absolutely unfair and uncool, but even people who can "choose" still don't deserve to be trolled for behaviors which don't meaningfully affect or harm other people.


----------



## TrishaCat (Apr 18, 2014)

One of my friends found this, knew I was a furry, and showed it to me. His room mate told me while I was excercising one day that he had a video to show me. I said "Looking forward to watching it". Later that night my friend came in and showed me this video.

My eyes will never be the same again.


Heard there was going to be a sequel to this. ._.


----------



## Zieli (Apr 18, 2014)

Battlechili1 said:


> One of my friends found this, knew I was a furry, and showed it to me. His room mate told me while I was excercising one day that he had a video to show me. I said "Looking forward to watching it". Later that night my friend came in and showed me this video.
> 
> My eyes will never be the same again.
> 
> ...



There is, and it's here in this thread somewhere. Or, you know:
[video=youtube;ClbBxEomrb4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ClbBxEomrb4[/video]

I fucking love the Furry Force, they're so ridiculous and gross and sexual... It makes EVERYONE uncomfortable! (Even what they save.)
Also, I'm laughing because "Fuuurancis!" is part squirrel, looks like he's got the body of the lion dude, and part dog... so the squirrel chick, wolftaur, and liondude had a threeway and SOMEHOW resulted in that monstrosity.

It's majestic.


----------



## Icky (Apr 18, 2014)

Zieli said:


> Also, I'm laughing because "Fuuurancis!" is part squirrel, looks like he's got the body of the lion dude, and part dog... so the squirrel chick, wolftaur, and liondude had a threeway and SOMEHOW resulted in that monstrosity.



I don't know what I'm more disturbed by, the fact that you noticed something like that or that the College Humor team put that level of thought into making these things.


----------



## Zan'theros (Apr 18, 2014)

Zieli said:
			
		

> Also, I'm laughing because "Fuuurancis!" is part squirrel, looks like he's got the body of the lion dude, and part dog... so the squirrel chick, wolftaur, and liondude had a threeway and SOMEHOW resulted in that monstrosity.
> It's majestic.



Okay, you've been around insane shit like this for WAY too long if you could see how Francis came to be AND think it's majestic!


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Apr 18, 2014)

lupinealchemist said:


> Just wait till they face experienced super trolls.



Their final form may be made of 100% butthurt.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Apr 18, 2014)

Tica said:


> Persecution is always stupid. If you have a good reason to "persecute" it's actually just called "justice"
> 
> anyways, persecuting people for voluntarily participating in a subculture isn't nearly as bad as persecuting people for things they have no control over, such as their race, sex, gender, orientation, disability, etc. Like, it's still dumb, but at least they're picking on something that you could theoretically change.



Well we shouldn't have to leave something we really like and enjoy just because people are threatening to kill us all the time and using hateful slang to an incredible extreme. THAT'S why I drew the comparison to racial segregation, because that's how it feels.


----------



## Troj (Apr 18, 2014)

In my experience, the only people with a _serious_ bug up their ass about furries are:

1) Neckbeards who are too deeply invested in Internet Culture,
2) Homophobes who come across as being afraid of their own latent or repressed sexual urges, and/or
3) Macho too-cool-for-school-types who are desperate to be seen as "cool" and "adult," and have projected their deep insecurity and fear around being teased for being "babyish" or "faggy" or "weird" onto others.

Can they still do damage when they want to? Of course. Are they people whose opinions actually "matter" in the long run? No, because their opinions are misinformed, and are typically rooted in insecurity, stupidity, bigotry, and bias.

I realize that I can afford to say that their opinions "don't matter" because I'm thankfully beyond the age where I'm required by law to spend 8 hours of my day trapped in a giant cage with a bunch of hormonal barbary apes.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Apr 18, 2014)

Troj said:


> In my experience, the only people with a _serious_ bug up their ass about furries are:
> 
> 1) Neckbeards who are too deeply invested in Internet Culture,
> 2) Homophobes who come across as being afraid of their own latent or repressed sexual urges, and/or
> ...



And as I said before, everyone else is taking the sides of these idiot neckbeards.

Nearly EVERY video I find that defends furries gets far more dislikes than likes. Another reason I hate being part of this mass of stupidity known as the human race.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Apr 18, 2014)

TransformerRobot said:


> And as I said before, everyone else is taking the sides of these idiot neckbeards.
> 
> Nearly EVERY video I find that defends furries gets far more dislikes than likes. Another reason I hate being part of this mass of stupidity known as the human race.



Just don't give a crap how many thumbs down the videos get.

If you wanna be a furry, be a furry and be happy and don't let then get you down.

Also it seems to me a little like you are going out looking for furry hate. If you know where it concentrates, it might be a good idea to just not go there. Why surround yourself with something that makes you upset?


----------



## TransformerRobot (Apr 18, 2014)

AlexxxLupo said:


> Just don't give a crap how many thumbs down the videos get.
> 
> If you wanna be a furry, be a furry and be happy and don't let then get you down.
> 
> Also it seems to me a little like you are going out looking for furry hate. If you know where it concentrates, it might be a good idea to just not go there. Why surround yourself with something that makes you upset?



I don't do it on purpose. It seeps into everywhere I go to be happy, like College Humor.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Apr 18, 2014)

TransformerRobot said:


> I don't do it on purpose. It seeps into everywhere I go to be happy, like College Humor.



But how is it then that so many of us can go about our lives and enjoy the fandom without coming across the people who dislike it? Am I just extremely lucky that the only furry hate I've seen is Youtube comments along the lines of "because furfags".

I also saw that CH video and I'm not upset. In fact, the only thing that upsets me is that this isn't an actual series.


----------



## Troj (Apr 18, 2014)

TransformerRobot said:


> And as I said before, everyone else is taking the sides of these idiot neckbeards.
> 
> Nearly EVERY video I find that defends furries gets far more dislikes than likes. Another reason I hate being part of this mass of stupidity known as the human race.



Hey, I hear ya. It _is_ frustrating to see people repeatedly and knee-jerkedly take the side of the neckbeards and haters, hence some of my comments earlier in the thread. I also hate seeing people "downvote" or diss positive furry things just because furries are involved. 

The sweetest, most heartwarming, most benign videos on Youtube always manage to attract their share of "ewww furfrags" trolls, and that_ is_ irritating at some level.

but, I think this is also good advice:



			
				AlexxxLupo said:
			
		

> If you wanna be a furry, be a furry and be happy and don't let then get you down.
> 
> Also it seems to me a little like you are going out looking for furry  hate. If you know where it concentrates, it might be a good idea to just  not go there. Why surround yourself with something that makes you  upset?



It's natural and healthy to be upset when someone misjudges, disses, or discriminates against you. But, if you go where the haters are, you'll of course run into them, and over time, you'll come to think they're more numerous and more powerful than they really are.

The key is to continue to enjoy what you enjoy, and do what you do, and strive to be a good ambassador for the things you care about and value. If you encounter injustice or ignorance along the path, speak up, but seeking out the haters will typically only make you bitter and frustrated.

Perhaps the most important thing is to just pick your battles. Some are worth fighting, and some aren't.


----------



## Tica (Apr 18, 2014)

TransformerRobot said:


> Well we shouldn't have to leave something we really like and enjoy just because people are threatening to kill us all the time and using hateful slang to an incredible extreme. THAT'S why I drew the comparison to racial segregation, because that's how it feels.



I've been a furry for 9 years and no one has ever threatened me with violence or death for being one :/


----------



## DeCatt (Apr 18, 2014)

TransformerRobot said:


> Well we shouldn't have to leave something we really like and enjoy just because people are threatening to kill us all the time and using hateful slang to an incredible extreme. THAT'S why I drew the comparison to racial segregation, because that's how it feels.



Dude, you are taking things way to seriously. Grow up and stop acting like a 13 year old. No one is threatening to kill furries.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Apr 18, 2014)

TransformerRobot said:


> I don't do it on purpose. It seeps into everywhere I go to be happy, like College Humor.



It's okay, those mean fursecutors will get what's comin'. :^)


----------



## TransformerRobot (Apr 18, 2014)

DeCatt said:


> Dude, you are taking things way to seriously. Grow up and stop acting like a 13 year old. No one is threatening to kill furries.



Then what do you call comments that say "Yiff in hell, furfags!" or "Furries will burn!"?


----------



## DeCatt (Apr 19, 2014)

TransformerRobot said:


> Then what do you call comments that say "Yiff in hell, furfags!" or "Furries will burn!"?



Fuckin funny


----------



## Tica (Apr 19, 2014)

TransformerRobot said:


> Then what do you call comments that say "Yiff in hell, furfags!" or "Furries will burn!"?



trollish hyperbole

(also, isn't "yiff in hell" an inside joke or smth?)


----------



## Troj (Apr 19, 2014)

There might be "a problem," but I'd personally place Furry Force very, very low on the list of meaningful contributors to it, compared to other things.


----------



## Harbinger (Apr 20, 2014)

Just found this.







I still find the video's hilarious and 100% true, just look at the recent uploads on FA at any time, its mostly a giant wall of weird ass shit.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Apr 20, 2014)

Harbinger said:


> Just found this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You just gotta stay away from that giant wall is all


----------



## DeCatt (Apr 20, 2014)

Harbinger said:


> Just found this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks like I found my new avvy


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Apr 20, 2014)

^ I love it!! All your favourite Furry Force moments captured forever in an animated icon.

Noob question perhaps, but is Vivisector an actual villain from am existing show, or was he made up for this video?


----------



## Troj (Apr 20, 2014)

That avatar is fantastic.


----------



## DeCatt (Apr 20, 2014)

AlexxxLupo said:


> ^ I love it!! All your favourite Furry Force moments captured forever in an animated icon.
> 
> Noob question perhaps, but is Vivisector an actual villain from am existing show, or was he made up for this video?


Not sure, he is however probably named after the Vivisector forums, which were a glorious place in their day.


----------



## Icky (Apr 20, 2014)

Wait. You guys. THIS is Vivisector.



> Vivisector (Myles Alfred) is a fictional character, an openly gay intellectual mutant featured as a member of X-Statix by Marvel Comics.





> Myles Alfred is an expert in literature, and is known outside of his mutant fandom for his literary work. He is also one of the less popular members of his team, due to his bookish nature



And the best part? 



> Vivisector can become a feral werewolf-like creature by focusing emotions, both negative[5] and positive.[13] When in this form, he becomes animal-like, with enhanced senses, agility, and strength. He also gains sharp claws that can cut metal.








Nerdy, gay, unpopular, becomes a wolf-man with powerful emotions.

Vivisector's a furfag.


----------



## Weiss (Apr 21, 2014)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!
BLEEEAAAH!
This is so funny yet so awful.
I am more confused than a tranny right now.


----------



## Tica (Apr 21, 2014)

Lucius Savage said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!
> BLEEEAAAH!
> This is so funny yet so awful.
> I am more confused than a tranny right now.



...wow, way to be super fucking offensive all of a sudden


----------



## DeCatt (Apr 21, 2014)

Icky said:


> Wait. You guys. THIS is Vivisector.
> 
> 
> And the best part?
> ...



Nah, still pretty sure Vivisector is named after Vivisector.org. I wouldn't be surprised if some of the writers were ex Viv members.
The general attitude there matches Viv's behavior. Pretty sure that Marvel guy is just coincidence.



Lucius Savage said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!
> BLEEEAAAH!
> This is so funny yet so awful.
> I am more confused than a tranny right now.



Nice b8 m8.
Either way, fuck you.


----------



## Icky (Apr 21, 2014)

DeCatt said:


> Nah, still pretty sure Vivisector is named after Vivisector.org. I wouldn't be surprised if some of the writers were ex Viv members.
> The general attitude there matches Viv's behavior. Pretty sure that Marvel guy is just coincidence.



mine's still a cooler story ;v;


----------



## lupinealchemist (Apr 21, 2014)

I just thought Vivisector was referencing the European FPS where you mutilate anthros.


----------



## Weiss (Apr 21, 2014)

Lol.


----------



## Troj (Apr 22, 2014)

Redditors chat with one of the directors of Furry Force:

http://www.reddit.com/r/furry/comments/22tgxa/college_humor_did_it_again_apparently_this_is/

Patch chats with the animator and one of the directors of Furry Force:

http://dogpatchpress.wordpress.com/2014/04/21/talking-furry-force/


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Apr 22, 2014)

Troj said:


> Redditors chat with one of the directors of Furry Force:
> 
> http://www.reddit.com/r/furry/comments/22tgxa/college_humor_did_it_again_apparently_this_is/
> 
> ...



Day = made.

So glad that this is going to keep going.

And it's also good to see that the animation was indeed made by people who enjoy the fandom, and made it in good humour.


----------



## Weiss (Apr 22, 2014)

AlexxxLupo said:


> Day = made.
> 
> So glad that this is going to keep going.
> 
> And it's also good to see that the animation was indeed made by people who enjoy the fandom, and made it in good humour.



Makes sense...
Dat accuracy tho.


----------



## Troj (Apr 22, 2014)

Me too. They seem like they're sweet guys, and it's nice to hear that Furry Force is supposedly being produced in good fun and good humor, and not in the spirit of malice or disdain. (And, of course, they could just be saying these things to be polite, PC, or to avoid criticism, but they seem pretty open and earnest to me so far, given that they've been willing to chat with furry fans of the series.)


----------



## Weiss (Apr 22, 2014)

Troj said:


> Me too. They seem like they're sweet guys, and it's nice to hear that Furry Force is supposedly being produced in good fun and good humor, and not in the spirit of malice or disdain. (And, of course, they could just be saying these things to be polite, PC, or to avoid criticism, but they seem pretty open and earnest to me so far, given that they've been willing to chat with furry fans of the series.)



Awww.


----------



## DeCatt (Apr 22, 2014)

Uh oh! Looks like someone wants their bizarre fetish included for dirty reasons!







Looks suss.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Apr 22, 2014)

Darn, I saw that comment but never noticed the username!

I guess there's no harm in having more fetishes included to rip on, eh?


----------



## Weiss (Apr 22, 2014)

Sneezing a fetish?
Might as well add blushing, balloons and sand. :?


----------



## DeCatt (Apr 22, 2014)

AlexxxLupo said:


> Darn, I saw that comment but never noticed the username!
> 
> I guess there's no harm in having more fetishes included to rip on, eh?



Unbirthing is funny because unbirthing is really gross and sexual
Milk cannons are funny because they are really gross and sexual

A sneezing fetish though? It just makes no sense.


----------



## Weiss (Apr 22, 2014)

I mean technically speaking is there a certain form of orgasm triggered through sneezing?


----------



## DeCatt (Apr 22, 2014)

Lucius Savage said:


> I mean technically speaking is there a certain form of orgasm triggered through sneezing?



I get chronic sneezing attacks. If it were really a thing surely it would have happened to me by now?


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Apr 22, 2014)

DeCatt said:


> Unbirthing is funny because unbirthing is really gross and sexual
> Milk cannons are funny because they are really gross and sexual
> 
> A sneezing fetish though? It just makes no sense.



Well I mean, begging CH to animate their fetish is a lot cheaper than commissions.


----------



## Weiss (Apr 22, 2014)

DeCatt said:


> I get chronic sneezing attacks. If it were really a thing surely it would have happened to me by now?



Probably.
So it still makes no sense to it's appeal...


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Apr 25, 2014)

Simply put: anyone offended by this stuff must take this stuff way too seriously...I cannot tell you how many times I come across shit that just makes me scream "WHAT THE FUCK IS WRONG WITH FURRIES!?!?", then I feel sad because I realize that I'm a furry...


----------



## Weiss (Apr 25, 2014)

Rofl.
YOU CAN'T TAKE THIS STUFF SERIOUS!
It's funny, or comical, und true.


----------



## 1000bluntz (Apr 25, 2014)

Man, fuck college humor these days. What happened to Jake and Amir ?


----------



## Kosdu (Apr 25, 2014)

1000bluntz said:


> Man, fuck college humor these days. What happened to Jake and Amir ?



So the most hilarious thing most of us has seen in awhile......

OT:

The most disgusting things I have seen are pedophilia (loli/cub is just plain pedophilia to me, it's disgusting), scat, and piss.

I really DON'T want to see those in there.


----------



## Tremodo (May 11, 2014)

Kyubey said:


> Sneezing a fetish?
> Might as well add blushing, balloons and sand. :?


balloons ARE a fetish, beyond even inflation. It was covered in =3, you know, that Ray William Johnson guy.


----------



## Tremodo (May 11, 2014)

Kosdu said:


> So the most hilarious thing most of us has seen in awhile......OT:The most disgusting things I have seen are pedophilia *(loli/cub is just plain pedophilia to me, it's disgusting)*, scat, and piss.I really DON'T want to see those in there.


 Finally!, someone who is right. You are correct sir.


----------



## dogit (May 14, 2014)

Oh man so funny


----------



## Hjoldir-Hildwulf (May 18, 2014)

Sick pic


----------



## BadRoy (Dec 21, 2014)

These videos are more 'alarmingly accurate' than 'funny.'


----------



## Hewge (Dec 21, 2014)

They're so accurate that you just know one of_(or more)_ of the people who made it are furries themselves!


----------



## CaptainCool (Dec 21, 2014)

Hewge said:


> They're so accurate that you just know one of_(or more)_ of the people who made it are furries themselves!



Well, they never said that they _aren't_ furfags :V


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Dec 21, 2014)

So hilarious...
Though I can't fap to it... Which is the odd part


----------



## Teckolf (Dec 21, 2014)

Marazhuki said:


> So hilarious...
> Though I can't fap to it... Which is the odd part



Sometimes your posts are so absurd... It's great. 

I saw these a while back and they are still funny the umpteenth time I have watched them.


----------



## SparkyWolf (Dec 22, 2014)

The first time I saw it, I was kinda horrified. But I've learned to be more chill about it and started to see the funny side to it. God why do I always take things so seriously? It makes life really boring sometimes V:


----------



## Rekel (Dec 22, 2014)

I saw the first one way back, even before it was on YouTube. The only thing I noticed that was a bit off was how humanoid the faces were. Also the fact only _one _of them is a canine.

That aside, whoever wrote these videos totally did their homework.


----------



## Victor Anderson (Jan 11, 2015)

Oh, satire, I didn't know you existed here...

That was the best thing I've seen in a while. Made me uncomfortable, but still great.


----------



## RushThePanda (Feb 5, 2015)

When I watched this my soul began weeping.

But I was laughing to much to really care.


----------



## MaximizedNOVA (Feb 5, 2015)

I enjoyed it, both episodes. 9/10 too much fur


----------



## Plastic-Fox (Feb 5, 2015)

Parking lots for life - Vivisector is a babe


----------



## WideEyed (Feb 6, 2015)

I've been avoiding watching this ever since I first heard about it, and judging by a lot of these posts I'd say that's for the best.

Satire or not, it just looks gross.


----------



## Lemanic (Feb 25, 2015)

So this is the Furry version of ME!ME!ME!, right?

If so, they're too drenched in the zeitgeist to the point it becomes it's own cirkle-jerk. Where's the folklores, the darwinisms, the foucaultisms? So superficial. Have they learned Furry culture from TMZ? If so, that would explain a lot. It fails at satire, since furry culture by default makes satire, which just makes these vids meta satire, which is just boring. I guess this is a whiff at _American_ Furries, because as an _European_ one, ours are already sort of accepted through folklore (as I said before in this reply).

If you _Americans_ have difficulties accepting Furries as a whole, try replacing "Furry" with "Goth", "Emo", "Punk" or "Raver" into your everyday condescensions and try realizing its silliness. Cultural self-censorship and restraint kills the fandom anyway.


----------

